# My ride with the Uber exec today-LONG



## CrankyNewbie (Feb 24, 2018)

This is long. You've been warned.

Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.

So, knowing that requesting higher pay for drivers would fall on deaf ears, I lobbied hard for a few other things. But before I did, I asked him, "Have you ever been a driver for Uber?" He smiled and said no, but he's thought about doing it. I told him he absolutely should, that he would gain a greater empathy and understanding for drivers and what it's actually like for us out there.

I lobbied to get Uber to get more serious about ending the unaccompanied minors problem for us. I also explained that they have numerous A+, rockstar drivers out there that they're not capitalizing on, that they have a huge pool of incredible brand ambassadors and they get treated the same way the shady, crummy, scamming 4.58 drivers get treated by Uber, which is insanity. They do nothing to reward or incentivize their rockstars. This seemed to intrigue him. He asked, "So what would that look like? What would we do?" I provided suggestions. Several. All involved various fees being passed along to the driver.

I suggested pax being allowed to save "favorite drivers" so that if they request a ride and we're online and nearby, we get the ping first plus an additional small fee if we accept. I suggested a lot of stuff but this post is already a novel.

Anyhow it turns out that the Phoenix meeting is going to be covering a lot of this exact same stuff, so I felt like the timing of all of this was perfect.

I told them emphatically how great so many of the drivers are, how they genuinely do try to give great rides to pax but how crappy it is to feel totally unacknowledged by Uber for the serious care and effort so many of us put into this not always lucrative work.

And because I know one of you will ask...

No, he didn't tip me. But given all the stuff I laid on him, I probably should just be grateful I wasn't deactivated an hour later!
EDIT: ok, he did indeed tip me. $3. Thanks, Uberdude!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Hopefully he is who he said he was and the points you made will be considered.


----------



## CrankyNewbie (Feb 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Nice work. Hopefully he is who he said he was and the points you made will be considered.


He is. After the ride, I Googled him. It was him. And he's a major, major exec.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> He is. After the ride, I Googled him. It was him. And he's a major, major exec.


Did he add to your 184 trillion comments?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

$3 tip? What was your take of the fare? $3 inclines me to prejudge him as clueless.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> $3 tip? What was your take of the fare? $3 inclines me to prejudge him as clueless.


Yep, a major, major exec should throw down at least a 10-spot, you helping with luggage and all, and offering some heartfelt insight and suggestions. I get $3 from getto dwellers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If any of the positive suggestions are implemented, that is better than a $200 tip. 
A great big THANK YOU on behalf of drivers everywhere.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

How will an exec whose brain imagines $3 to be a reasonable tip also use said brain to implement positive suggestions? Not going to happen.


----------



## CrankyNewbie (Feb 24, 2018)

Ubers take of the fare.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If any of the positive suggestions are implemented, that is better than a $200 tip.
> A great big THANK YOU on behalf of drivers everywhere.


Well, yeah, but still.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage
> 
> he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber!
> 
> he did indeed tip me. $3.


I'm extremely curious. Which platform did they request?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


Not disclosing names or intimate details IS the right thing to do.

All Passengers, Including Travis, deserve confidentiality.



Blatherskite said:


> How will an exec whose brain imagines $3 to be a reasonable tip also use said brain to implement positive suggestions? Not going to happen.


$3.00 is more than most.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting
> 
> Anyhow it turns out that the Phoenix meeting is going to be covering a lot of this exact same stuff,


That's a lie.

They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.

This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


If the Driver has ANY ACTUAL DETAILS of the business of a Phoenix trip, it is none of our business.

If its in the press, its fair game.

Driver, keep your duty to confidentiality.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


As executives, they Must hold their cards close to their vests.
I would. Wouldnt you ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I can only imagine the convo they had after leaving the vehicle. 

"Ha ha ha, can you believe that guy? Driver appreciation pay, yeah right!! Ha ha ha! Boy, I can't WAIT for these robot cars to be legal so we can fire all these whiny money grubbing sons of B..s"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If the Driver has ANY ACTUAL DETAILS of the business of a Phoenix trip, it is none of our business.


I bet Travis was wishing that nearly 2 years ago when his private ride in an Uber went viral.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I bet Travis was wishing that nearly 2 years ago when his private ride in an Uber went viral.


I would have Never done that to him in front of 2 guests.
You dont harass a man in presence of 2 women NO MATTER WHAT YOUR BEEF IS WITH HIM.
Travis was a paying customer.
He deserved the same respect as any other paying customer.
No more , no less.

I feel very strongly that driver was Wrong for what he did.
And a Weasil for putting it on internet.

I wouldnt hire him to clean toilets.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So the two guys from Uber made you load the luggage ?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

So of all the things that can improve your actual quality of life, you didn't discuss drive pay but went to unaccompanied minors... LMAO


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I think you handled it perfectly. The one thing I want more than more money, is the ability for riders who enjoy my ride, the ability to request me. I can't tell you how many riders ask me if there's a way to request me again. I have to say unfortunately that its the luck of the uber gods to get me again.
2600 rides... 4.98 rating.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, I'm dreaming of a white christmas,just like the one's i used to no,where the treetops glicen,& children listen, Oh brother, they were probably on there way to Phoenix, to ask the Gov of Arizona, why he suspended Uber from testing any more self driving cars till further notice, Listen, Uber has ice water in there veins,for all they knew you recorded the convo, & they just were being nice,JMO GL,JMO


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

They know they're screwing drivers. They basically running a scam at this point, why would a scam artist do anything to help the person they're scamming?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I have had tons of riders ask if they can request me as a driver for their return trip. Uber is smarter than we think and I am sure thought about the entire user experience when it comes to requesting specific drivers. 

Whenever this is asked, I explain to them that Uber is a on demand service and in reality in the next couple of hours, I will more than likely be 20-30 miles away. However, I am more than willing to be available for an extra $50 for my time and lost earnings since I will not be able to accept other rides to available for you.

I also reassure them that they will be able to get a ride and their are a lot of badass drivers like me but also hand them my card.

When it comes to large events, I let them know that I should be in the area and here is my card if you get into a bind or want to avoid idiot drivers cannot navigate or find you. I also let them know that I will pick them up where I dropped them off. 50% of the people end up calling. If you happened to tip on the ride in, I will do everything possible to get you in my car. If you happened to not tip, I still answer the call and let them know that since they didn't tip they don't get a ride out (rider behavior correction).


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

For God's sake why didn't you go down this path with him?

You: I'm curious, would you let your neighbor's teenage kid borrow your car if he paid you $100 to go back and forth to the local liquor store?

Him: no.

You: why not?

Him: because my car costs $50,000 and i wouldn't want to assume the risk for $100.

You: then it'd be fair to say you wouldn't lend him your car for $50, right?

Him: yes.

You: then why would you expect us to drive that little shitt for $2.47? Don't you think we run the same risk reward analysis that you do? Pay us a minimum $5 for every ride, including poo add ons. If you don't i will hunt you down like a dog and hurt you.

Ok, maybe not the last line but you get the gist. This $2 a ride shitt has to stop!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


I don't think he was an Uber exec. I had one in the car a few weeks ago, they're all required to drive Uber once a month.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> ... They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. ...[NTSB] in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed ... You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles ... an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. ....


It certainly IS about drivers now that their automation network has been delayed by years probably, and they now will be relying on them for the indefinite future.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Good job -- you represented us well. Thanks!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

macinmn said:


> It certainly IS about drivers now that their automation network has been delayed by years probably, and they now will be relying on them for the indefinite future.


There's a new batch of 3.7 million 21 year olds every year. There's nearly a million retail employees losing their jobs every year due to the 7,000 stores per year closing. And then there's the nearly one million people every year that want to try their hand at getting their side hustle on. So all this equates to Uber will never give two sh*ts about their easily replaceable drivers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drove 2 people today who were thinking about "trying it out". They are spending "too much" on rides, therefore, it has to be a big money maker.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> He is. After the ride, I Googled him. It was him. And he's a major, major exec.


Major Exec with hundreds of thousands of dollars.....

....... only tips $3.00


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Major Exec with hundreds of thousands of dollars.....
> 
> ....... only tips $3.00


ROFLMAO


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got some ideas to them. The ideas around improved compensation based on performance is certainly one that would be welcomed. Nice work Cranky.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I drove 2 people today who were thinking about "trying it out". They are spending "too much" on rides, therefore, it has to be a big money maker.


So I guess I should have added another million a year from riders thinking that they are making the big bucks.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Uber execs and most employees don't pay anything to take Uber.
Curious as to whether this was Uber black, select, X, or poop?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Express pool


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Uber execs and most employees don't pay anything to take Uber.
> Curious as to whether this was Uber black, select, X, or poop?


It was $16 and Uber Black minimum is $15. Probably an UberX base fare if the trip had any distance to it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> Ubers take of the fare.


Real Uber executives don't pay the fare. It would should as a fare adjustment on the pax side to zero.



chitownXdriver said:


> Uber execs and most employees don't pay anything to take Uber.
> Curious as to whether this was Uber black, select, X, or poop?


Exactly. This thread does not pass the smell test. I transport Uber employees almost every week.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> I will do everything possible to get you in my car.


As in _waving puppies and candy in pax's faces_, or as in _giant shoe-horn_?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


You are so right SEAL Team 5. Obviously the SD vehicle death is the biggest thing going on in AZ.



Working4peanuts said:


> For God's sake why didn't you go down this path with him?
> 
> You: I'm curious, would you let your neighbor's teenage kid borrow your car if he paid you $100 to go back and forth to the local liquor store?
> 
> ...


Love your take on it Working4peanuts. Made me LOL!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> ====/====
> 
> I suggested a lot of stuff but this post is already a novel.


Long!? LOL . You have been hanging out with the wrong guy.

.

.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Yep, a major, major exec should throw down at least a 10-spot, you helping with luggage and all, and offering some heartfelt insight and suggestions. I get $3 from getto dwellers.


Liar


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They don't care, be shocked.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NoPooPool said:


> Obviously the SD vehicle death is the biggest thing going on in AZ.


That's what the news wants you to believe. This is how easy people are convinced. If Uber or autonomous driving driving wasn't involved in this situation then the story would have ran for one day with a generic headline

*Homeless Woman Killed While Jaywalking

*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Liar


Mr. Shill, there are working people living in the "ghetto" who use uber and appreciate drivers willing to give them a ride, and yes, some of them actually tip.

A truly pathetic attempt by you to make the two cheap ass execs from scummy uber look good.



unitxero said:


> So of all the things that can improve your actual quality of life, you didn't discuss drive pay but went to unaccompanied minors... LMAO


It's hard to say what's worse, the OP's comments to the uber execs or the responses from the shills and/or uber lap dogs on this thread.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

You pay their salaries, you should have reminded this fact!



tohunt4me said:


> Travis was a paying customer. He deserved the same respect as any other paying customer.


And the driver was paying his CEO salary. Where would have Travis found the money if that driver (and others) did not generate the Uber's revenue?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

XPG said:


> You pay their salaries, you should have reminded this fact!
> 
> And the driver was paying his CEO salary. Where would have Travis found the money if that driver (and others) did not generate the Uber's revenue?


Actually, the venture capitalists are patting their salary.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Actually, the venture capitalists are patting their salary.


And to return money to the VC's, drivers must run their vehicles. Drivers pays for everything, even Travis' night-out bill.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I would have Never done that to him in front of 2 guests.
> You dont harass a man in presence of 2 women NO MATTER WHAT YOUR BEEF IS WITH HIM.
> Travis was a paying customer.
> He deserved the same respect as any other paying customer.
> ...


I actually have to agree with you on that.Travis took the time after the ride was completed to answer the guy question.The driver did not want to hear what he had to say and was very confrontational with Travis and Travis eventually lost it.Now this is not a endorsement of Travis because I can't stand what he did to drivers.But the It only look bad for Travis because he got in a argument with that driver but the driver did provoke him


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Congratulations on your $3 tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I actually have to agree with you on that.Travis took the time after the ride was completed to answer the guy question.The driver did not want to hear what he had to say and was very confrontational with Travis and Travis eventually lost it.Now this is not a endorsement of Travis because I can't stand what he did to drivers.But the It only look bad for Travis because he got in a argument with that driver but the driver did provoke him


Travis could have silently Walked away.
And had the guy Instantly Banned.

Travis tried to explain his mode of operation.
If i were Travis.
I just might have walked off and burnt tbe guy.
The driver had no right to harass customers.

We all saw what the driver did.



KMANDERSON said:


> I actually have to agree with you on that.Travis took the time after the ride was completed to answer the guy question.The driver did not want to hear what he had to say and was very confrontational with Travis and Travis eventually lost it.Now this is not a endorsement of Travis because I can't stand what he did to drivers.But the It only look bad for Travis because he got in a argument with that driver but the driver did provoke him


No one else
Especially the media
Seems to notice how much time Travis spent trying to talk to the guy.
2 women and game tickets ?
Zap him remotely.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis could have silently Walked away.
> And had the guy Instantly Banned.
> 
> Travis tried to explain his mode of operation.
> ...





tohunt4me said:


> Travis could have silently Walked away.
> And had the guy Instantly Banned.
> 
> Travis tried to explain his mode of operation.
> ...


Well Travis should not have reacted to him either but the driver started it.I actually was surprised Travis took the time to answer his question.But it was a bad look for Travis since he was the ceo of Uber


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

How the heck did a troll thread get featured?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Well Travis should not have reacted to him either but the driver started it.I actually was surprised Travis took the time to answer his question.But it was a bad look for Travis since he was the ceo of Uber


Travis tried to talk to him like an equal.
The weasel spoiled for a fight.
Then put it on youtube

The driver is a weasel.

The media had a Weasel celebration with it.
Let 1 reporter do that to owner of his paper.
Results would not be the same.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis could have silently Walked away.
> And had the guy Instantly Banned.
> 
> Travis tried to explain his mode of operation.
> ...


The driver did nothing wrong. You are trying to defend that clown for no reason!
Here is that video as a reminder! (starts at 03:40)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis tried to talk to him like an equal.
> The weasel spoiled for a fight.
> Then put it on youtube
> 
> ...


As much as the members of this forum can't stand Travis and I admit I was one of them Dara is worse.With Travis was ceo I actually got good incentives to drive


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

So you got 65%. Did you bring up the ridiculous amounts of fares uber takes, especially on short trips and with up front pricing?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "Ha ha ha, can you believe that guy?


OP is a she. 
Think everyone missed that.

.



pismire said:


> How the heck did a troll thread get featured?


Really?
You must be new here.

Happens every week.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

XPG said:


> The driver did nothing wrong. You are trying to defend that clown for no reason!
> Here is that video as a reminder! (starts at 03:40)


That lying sack of shit Travis deserves NO respect. He lies to that driver telling him rates need to be cut to stay in business, all the while he had already secretly started the upfront price scam that RAISED prices sharply.

Every rotten thing done to the drivers from pay cuts and upfront pricing to unjust firings are due to that a-hole.

We're supposed to thank that slimebag for responding to the driver's comments? OK


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

XPG said:


> The driver did nothing wrong. You are trying to defend that clown for no reason!
> Here is that video as a reminder! (starts at 03:40)


 As a side note I find it weird when there are 3 passengers in my vehicle and they all decide to cram into the backseat buttcheek to buttcheek with each other leaving a perfectly open front seat which would allow all three to have plenty of room.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


What is an ex-felon???????



#professoruber said:


> I have had tons of riders ask if they can request me as a driver for their return trip. Uber is smarter than we think and I am sure thought about the entire user experience when it comes to requesting specific drivers.
> 
> Whenever this is asked, I explain to them that Uber is a on demand service and in reality in the next couple of hours, I will more than likely be 20-30 miles away. However, I am more than willing to be available for an extra $50 for my time and lost earnings since I will not be able to accept other rides to available for you.
> 
> ...


Hey smart guy. Do you have commercial insurance? If not, these off app cash rides will likely have you living on a major street in Dallas. You will get sued. Your insurance company won't cover you.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


This entire conversation fell on deaf ears.

Believe me, Uber knows they treat the drivers like crap, and despite their BS "180 days of change" PR crap they never intended to help the drivers for one simple reason: their #1 goal is to coddle the pax. They simply cannot do that and do anything of any real benefit to the drivers at the same time.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I mainly want Uber and Lyft to be upfront about the insurance issue, and pay for the driver's rideshare addendum.



Nats121 said:


> Mr. Shill, there are working people living in the "ghetto" who use uber and appreciate drivers willing to give them a ride, and yes, some of them actually tip.
> 
> A truly pathetic attempt by you to make the two cheap ass execs from scummy uber look good.
> 
> It's hard to say what's worse, the OP's comments to the uber execs or the responses from the shills and/or uber lap dogs on this thread.


YES!!! It truly amazes me how the ones who supposedly work hard and build the economy always ride to and from fancy hotels/condos and beaches/bars, even if it's 2 pm on a weekday, and they don't tip, while the "lazy moochers" are 9 times of 10 going to and from a very physically demanding work and their home in the sad part of town, and often tip $3-5. Way to live the lazy welfare royalty lifestyle, you dirty poor people!

I'm looking forward to hearing how enjoying fine cocktails and fine hookers while discussing new ways to lower minimum wages and increase executive compensation while letting south Asians develop the actual technical details is the REAL productive portion of the economy, and actually puts the food in all our mouths and roofs over our heads.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> fine cocktails and fine hookers


My guess is that they will be drinking cheap cocktails


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> My guess is that they will be drinking cheap cocktails


180 days of change = drinking the $27 martini without gold leaf instead of the $30 one with gold they can poop out later. Rakos needs to get a hold of some of the gold poo, the increased density would allow for a more powerful throw.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Freshout75 said:


> What is an ex-felon???????
> 
> Hey smart guy. Do you have commercial insurance? If not, these off app cash rides will likely have you living on a major street in Dallas. You will get sued. Your insurance company won't cover you.


I am fully aware of the law and the insurance coverage I must carry. Obviously, you interpreted my post as if I am doing off app rides or don't have commercial insurance. Stop being and looking like an idiot and assuming things. You can assume that I understand the risks of doing ride share after 5300 rides. My books supports this as well.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> I am fully aware of the law and the insurance coverage I must carry. Obviously, you interpreted my post as if I am doing off app rides or don't have commercial insurance. Stop being and looking like an idiot and assuming things. You can assume that I understand the risks of doing ride share after 5300 rides. My books supports this as well.


What exactly are the titles of those books? What genre are they? Horror, suspense, perhaps erotica? Or are they part of the '....for Dummies' suite of books?

.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What exactly are the titles of those books? What genre are they? Horror, suspense, perhaps erotica? Or are they part of the '....for Dummies' suite of books?
> 
> .


Lol I love playing on words just to get a response. Books = profit/loss

I will put your response in the UPNET responses for dummies book I am writing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Lol I love playing on words just to get a response. Books = profit/loss
> 
> I will put your response in the UPNET responses for dummies book I am writing.


Thank you 
Not erotica then? Pity.

.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I am fully aware of the law and the insurance coverage I must carry. Obviously, you interpreted my post as if I am doing off app rides or don't have commercial insurance. Stop being and looking like an idiot and assuming things. You can assume that I understand the risks of doing ride share after 5300 rides. My books supports this as well.


You can do 5k rides in a year. So you've been driving for a year. I'll assume you picked up a minor, parents that have no child safety seats and of course off app rides. Just get the commercial insurance and you can be a taxi driver again.



Freshout75 said:


> What is an ex-felon???????
> 
> Hey smart guy. Do you have commercial insurance? If not, these off app cash rides will likely have you living on a major street in Dallas. You will get sued. Your insurance company won't cover you.


Stop handing out cards limo driver. So they call and you pick them up. Sounds like off app behavior to me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If any of the positive suggestions are implemented, that is better than a $200 tip.


Your odds of receiving the $200 tip are better.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Freshout75 said:


> What is an ex-felon???????


One who was once married to a felonious way of life. Usually incarceration deters future felony activity of said person. A 10 year time period must pass of a crime free lifestyle from date of last sentence served. I suppose I should have said ex-convict.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> One who was once married to a felonious way of life. Usually incarceration deters future felony activity of said person. A 10 year time period must pass of a crime free lifestyle from date of last sentence served. I suppose I should have said ex-convict.


Once a felon always a felon


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Reminds me of a Phil Hendrie line - $x won't buy you tap water in this town! (L.A.)


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> Reminds me of a Phil Hendrie line - $x won't buy you tap water in this town! (L.A.)


I loved Phil Hendrie. Hadn't heard anything about him since 2006. Thereafter he was trying to get into acting or internet stuff. I lost interest in following him after that.

I just remembered, I think there is some message board somehwere where my username is one of his characters. I have to search into that.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would of crashed the car in to a fuel tanker at high speed hopefully a jet fuel tanker. Oh and ide be smoking at the point of impact.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> I loved Phil Hendrie. Hadn't heard anything about him since 2006. Thereafter he was trying to get into acting or internet stuff. I lost interest in following him after that.


Didn't he lose clear channel by making fun of Texas A&M or something?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


It's really sad that you think he was listening.The fact that he did not tip should drive home that point.Those at the top only think of moving up the ladder.We are simply a "means to an end"for them. Focus your energy on making a way for yourself that doesn't involve these predatory companies.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Did it say "VIP" on the ping screen?


----------



## JeremiahCarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

3$ inclines me to prejudge him as clueless.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


I commend you too! My ass would have gotten so nervous, would have cleaned out a ditch while driving them, then face $1,000 deductible and deactivation...lol. And not sure I could have thought about all the great points under pressure and on the spot like that. Really, like you said, it should be mandatory for their executive team or any Uber employees to be drivers for at least a month and they would have both the month time limit and a number of trips to complete; maybe at least 100.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> There's a new batch of 3.7 million 21 year olds every year. There's nearly a million retail employees losing their jobs every year due to the 7,000 stores per year closing. And then there's the nearly one million people every year that want to try their hand at getting their side hustle on. So all this equates to Uber will never give two sh*ts about their easily replaceable drivers.


This is so interesting...had no idea there were 3.7 million peeps turning 21 every year. What I also wonder is how many would be eliminated from the potential uber drive pool because of not passing background checks, tickets, no viable vehicle, etc. Do you think at least half!? Maybe more?


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

rickasmith98 said:


> This is so interesting...had no idea there were 3.7 million peeps turning 21 every year. What I also wonder is how many would be eliminated from the potential uber drive pool because of not passing background checks, tickets, no viable vehicle, etc. Do you think at least half!? Maybe more?


Worldwide, its more like 118 millon turn 21 each year. There are about 1.18 billion 15-24 year olds. Divide by 10 and you get about 118 million 20 year olds. https://www.indexmundi.com/world/demographics_profile.html


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> Ubers take of the fare.


That's about 23% of the total fare. He is a good tipper.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> No, he didn't tip me. But given all the stuff I laid on him, I probably should just be grateful I wasn't deactivated an hour later!
> EDIT: ok, he did indeed tip me. $3. Thanks, Uberdude!


Did they at least order Select or Lux?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

CrankyNewbie said:


> I lobbied to get Uber to get more serious about ending the unaccompanied minors problem for us.


Got my first unaccompanied minor the other day on LONG TRAFFIC CLOGGED RIDE. So I hit her up for conversation about what series she's currently into, and that passes the time, while traffic creeps along....

...towards the end of the ride, girl asks me for my number, I'm like, uh, that's not appropriate. I wish I would have given her some advice as well, concerning asking her drivers for their phone numbers. Maybe I was being set up?

BTW, I record all my trips, so no worries in that regard.

Anyway, what exactly is the unaccompanied minor problem?


----------



## Spy & Mash (May 7, 2016)

Uber Execs are two a penny. 
Did he mention when he was leaving?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> This is so interesting...had no idea there were 3.7 million peeps turning 21 every year.


Simple math;

U.S. population +/- 340,000,000 divided by the average life expectancy of 74 years is 4,600,000 - 20% for unlicensed, unqualified (criminal) and/or unable (physically handicapped) to drive is 3.7 million. I think I forgot to mention 3.7 million able body drivers each year. Sorry about that.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


My first thought is if these guy in Uber and Lyft are not able to figure this out on their own I see no hope in them doing anything mainly because it doesn't take much to figure out what you mentioned and it means to me they really don't care so this is our problem.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Haha I think OP just got pranked. Some guys were having fun with him and he fell for it.


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

they dont care lmao

it would take a 5th grade math student 5 minutes to solve 90+% of ubers problems

change code to

$1.50 minimum per mile
.25 minimum per minute
$10 minimum gross fare to driver every trip

before driver accepts ping dont show destination but approx miles & direction it is & that can be optional if they do the first 3 things but would be most efficient for all

5 minutes & acceptance rate is near 100% and only legit cancels everyone gets picked up & has 5 star experiences, 96% of drivers now succeed instead of fail because they're actually being paid


instead they make it worse daily by trying to trick, manipulate, scam, hide, lie to get drivers to work for free


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

After 180 days of horse-shit, I expect absolutely nothing to come out of this Phoenix meeting except how to screw over us drivers even more.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All Passengers, Including Travis, deserve confidentiality.


WRONG. Travis does not deserve confidentiality, after all the scamming, stealing, lies and bullshirt he's done to drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> WRONG. Travis does not deserve confidentiality, after all the scamming, stealing, lies and bullshirt he's done to drivers.


When he is a Customer in Your car he Deserves Privacy !


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> So, knowing that requesting higher pay for drivers would fall on deaf ears, I lobbied hard for a few other things. But before I did, I asked him, "Have you ever been a driver for Uber?" He smiled and said no, but he's thought about doing it. I told him he absolutely should, that he would gain a greater empathy and understanding for drivers and what it's actually like for us out there.


For several decades I have thought that ALL executives, for any type of business, should have to step down from on high and work in one of the lowest end positions for at least two weeks a year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Curlylocks said:


> For several decades I have thought that ALL executives, for any type of business, should have to step down from on high and work in one of the lowest end positions for at least two weeks a year.


Undercover Boss


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> When he is a Customer in Your car he Deserves Privacy !


IF he is ever a customer in my car, you will read about it on the news....
And confidentiality is NOT one of the services he gets.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Curlylocks said:


> For several decades I have thought that ALL executives, for any type of business, should have to step down from on high and work in one of the lowest end positions for at least two weeks a year.


I agree.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

N


kcdrvr15 said:


> IF he is ever a customer in my car, you will read about it on the news....
> And confidentiality is NOT one of the services he gets.


Not very " professional".


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> N
> 
> Not very " professional".


I know, thank you for saying it. Sorry, but I'm very passionate about business and ethics, which causes quite the conflict internally.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> After 180 days of horse-shit, I expect absolutely nothing to come out of this Phoenix meeting except how to screw over us drivers even more.


Lmao I just remembered the whole 180 days campaign. ROFL! Whatever happen to that??. Were there any real changes??why am i even asking you this Lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Lmao I just remembered the whole 180 days campaign. ROFL! Whatever happen to that??. Were there any real changes??why am i even asking you this Lmao!


Any " changes" changed back.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Any " changes" changed back.


It was just a ploy to get the media and public off their back and a good distraction for gullible drivers after Travis? Trevor? or what's his face's drama on that video. And you know what it worked! They're absolutely brilliant if you ask me.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> And you know what it worked! They're absolutely brilliant if you ask me.


Yes, fuber and gryft are brilliant, in a criminal, evil, manipulative and greedy way.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Uber plans to cancel driver partners by implementing driverless cars. Their murderous car is causing unwanted attention, so yes, it did have to do with partners.

If a group of cats had a meeting near the screen at the bottom of an outside staircase, it would be about mice. Not how to improve their lives, however.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> It was just a ploy to get the media and public off their back and a good distraction for gullible drivers after Travis? Trevor? or what's his face's drama on that video. And you know what it worked! *They're absolutely brilliant if you ask me.*


Adolf Hitler was brilliant in a cynical way too. And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

unitxero said:


> So of all the things that can improve your actual quality of life, you didn't discuss drive pay but went to unaccompanied minors... LMAO


True. They make too much money off UAs.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Long story really short...
I have come to the conclusion you would get almost as much if not better a response by giving the same suggestions to a brick wall.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

You sound naive.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> He is. After the ride, I Googled him. It was him. And he's a major, major exec.


And he only tipped you $3? Sheee-it.


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


Please don't misunderstand this. I'm sure you feel like you were heard, but...

Uber doesn't give an eff about what you told them. They aren't going to take your suggestions. They weren't taking you seriously. They probably don't remember what you told them.

Here's what they care about- how can we pay drivers less, make more money from them, and hire even more drivers so we have more ants?

You probably sounded like that teacher with the trumpet "whaa whaa whaaa" voice that Charlie Brown talks to.

Worst case scenario- you gave them ideas of what not to do for drivers. They are not known for working in their drivers' best interests.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


He tipped you THREE bucks for all your MILLION dollar ideas??!!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

This is the problem with the typical driver today. Instead of staying away from talking about driver pay being higher, you should have explained to him what that would do to help the company in the long run. Don't be afraid, he won't hurt you. Like, what are we doing here guys? You get a rare chance to represent your fellow drivers on a broad range of important topics and you talk about taking minors? SMH. And you're glad they didn't ban you. Man this is a joke thread. I can't even. I hope that $3 tip was worth it man.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> you talk about taking minors? SMH. And you're glad they didn't ban you. Man this is a joke thread. I can't even. I hope that $3 tip was worth it man.


Taking minors is a major problem.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

People tell you anything you want to hear so you don’t shoot them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Freshout75 said:


> What is an ex-felon???????
> 
> Hey smart guy. Do you have commercial insurance? If not, these off app cash rides will likely have you living on a major street in Dallas. You will get sued. Your insurance company won't cover you.


Someone who gave Felonies up.
For a while.
As far as you know.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Thank you
> Not erotica then? Pity.
> 
> .


50 shades of screwed by Uber


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


Half my pax claim they work for Uber. Just saying



tohunt4me said:


> I would have Never done that to him in front of 2 guests.
> You dont harass a man in presence of 2 women NO MATTER WHAT YOUR BEEF IS WITH HIM.
> Travis was a paying customer.
> He deserved the same respect as any other paying customer.
> ...


Paying customer or not, he deserves no respect


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

He probably didn’t want to disagree and end up like travis


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY (Apr 5, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I have had tons of riders ask if they can request me as a driver for their return trip. Uber is smarter than we think and I am sure thought about the entire user experience when it comes to requesting specific drivers.
> 
> Whenever this is asked, I explain to them that Uber is a on demand service and in reality in the next couple of hours, I will more than likely be 20-30 miles away. However, I am more than willing to be available for an extra $50 for my time and lost earnings since I will not be able to accept other rides to available for you.
> 
> ...


GREAT SUGGESTION.....getting a biz card to people who want you again is just common sense. But....

I learned in a driving class in NYC you are NOT supposed to give out your business card.
What if you just tell pax your website or social handle?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> I have had tons of riders ask if they can request me as a driver for their return trip. Uber is smarter than we think and I am sure thought about the entire user experience when it comes to requesting specific drivers.
> 
> Whenever this is asked, I explain to them that Uber is a on demand service and in reality in the next couple of hours, I will more than likely be 20-30 miles away. However, I am more than willing to be available for an extra $50 for my time and lost earnings since I will not be able to accept other rides to available for you.
> 
> ...


So you are operating off the app?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Rat said:


> So you are operating off the app?


On app but payment up front. Too much liability off app.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CrankyNewbie said:


> This is long. You've been warned.
> 
> Pick up two nicely dressed middle age guys from a high-end resort. Saw they had luggage, offered to help, did the whole pleasant small talk thing. Totally normal. And then, 5 minutes in to the drive, after they mentioned getting ready to go to Phoenix for a work meeting, and me asking which industry they work in, pax blows my mind and tells me he's a (high ranking) exec for Uber! I'm protecting his identity here because it's the right thing to do, but trust me.
> 
> ...


I would've kicked him out and told him to use Lyft!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> On app but payment up front. Too much liability off app.


How do you do that?


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> They're coming out to Phoenix to try and cover their butts. You have the National Transportation Safety Board (the same agency that investigates jetliner crashes) in Phoenix overseeing the accident in which a pedestrian was killed by an Uber autonomous vehicle with an ex-felon behind the wheel as an observer whom was seen by the entire country not paying attention. You have the State of Arizona banning any further testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles on their roadways and you have an entire nation doubting the safety of Uber's autonomous engineering.
> 
> This trip has nothing to do about the driver partners. Uber can't even tell the truth when it's only a one on one discussion.


Actually the vehicle operator was paying attention. She was doing what she was supposed to be doing and monitoring the ipad diagnostics to tag and label. When they removed 2 operators and made it only one they also combined both duties and the 1 operator has to do all of that. so if you want to fault anyone it should be uber cuz that is how they are trained. i know this for a fact since my brother is a vehicle operator there and not only has he told me this but i have also seen the training materials since i had help him study for the quiz he had to take. they are told to glance at the ipad for up to 5 seconds at a time, to tag and/or label in 2 sec, and various other things they have ot push at times on the ipad. 
and the operator being a felon has nothing at all to do with anything. Especially since it happened over 15 years ago and no crimes at all since then. as i told my brother i think its shitty uber is putting their operators in this type of position making it seem like they are negligent when in fact they are just doing as they are trained to do. i told him he should start looking for a new job cuz this could of happened to him.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CrankyNewbie said:


> Anyhow it turns out that the Phoenix meeting is going to be covering a lot of this exact same stuff, so I felt like the timing of all of this was perfect.


Do you still think that those Uber Execs from three weeks ago are still discussing better treatment of drivers?



Bernice Jenkins said:


> Actually the vehicle operator was paying attention. She was doing what she was supposed to be doing and monitoring the ipad diagnostics to tag and label.


No, she wasn't doing what she was supposed to be doing. She was supposed to be obeying the law. I could give two craps what Uber's autonomous tasks are for a monitoring driver. Arizona law specifically states that when a driver is operating a motor vehicle on public roadways then said driver is in care, custody and control of that vehicle and responsible for all actions of that vehicle. Uber may be above the law in blue snowflake whimp a** California, but here in AZ they better abide by the law. I think our paid off Gov is going to have a microscope up his butt after all those secret emails were discovered between himself and Uber. We will see.


----------

